# How to handle a bargy horse



## EmmaAndSummer (18 July 2009)

Other than pulling in a circle what else is there I can do... anyone know any tricks to stop me from being dragged?


----------



## ischa (18 July 2009)

use a pressure halter brilliant things


----------



## Ellies_mum2 (18 July 2009)

What are you using to lead him in? Normal head collar or pressure halter or the like? Bella can be strong and pull like an engine so I use a pressure halter which reminds her of her manners and saves me feeling as though my arms are being stretched


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (18 July 2009)

a chifney!


----------



## ischa (18 July 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
a chifney! 

[/ QUOTE ]
personly i wouldnt use a chifney for barging problems
 rearing yes !!!


----------



## EmmaAndSummer (18 July 2009)

invest in a pressure halter i think 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 thanks x


----------



## wizoz (18 July 2009)

Having had one of these myself, little b'stard, what we used to do was run the lead rein through the side rings of his head collar and put the rope through his mouth, as long as you did this, you had total respect, if you didn't he'd drag you in or out of the field


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 July 2009)

My bargie Haffie (seriously bargy) had to have a chain fixed inside his stable door to stop him slamming the door into you the minute you opened it. His previous owner had been scared of him on the ground and hadn't dealt with this. I was beginning to get there by firm consistency when he almost broke my neck in an unrelated riding accident. So I ended up swapping him with the riding school. He tried his bargy ways on the riding school staff and they sorted it in a couple of days. Every single time (and you can NEVER falter on this or it doesn't work) he barged at the field gate or the stable door, he was tacked up and did an hour's work. Every single time, no matter what he was doing or going to be doing or had been doing. He stopped in a day or two! Could you do something similar? Give your horse some work to do immediately she barges and every single time she barged again, make her do it again. And again. And again. Maybe back her up for 20 steps. Or take her straight to the school and lunge her for 20 mins, even if she's just finished being lunged. If you're 100% consistent and ALWAYS apply the rule, I guarantee she'd work it out and stop. And when the horse has made the decision to stop, it stays stopped.


----------



## Janette (19 July 2009)

Pressure halter.
Works a treat.


----------



## MagicMelon (19 July 2009)

Im another one who suggests a pressure halter.  I used to have a horse who could be bargy as hell (dreadful as a 3yo!!), pressure halter was the only thing he would respect, I only had to use it a few times and then went back to a normal headcollar.  

I wouldnt ever use a chifney personally - but then I wouldnt ever use a bit full stop for something like this, someone I know tried to control the horse I mention above in a bridle and all the bit did was end up rubbing the corners of his mouth raw.


----------



## RobinHood (19 July 2009)

I would use a rope halter (not a pressure halter) and back him up every time he barges. It's he's too strong for that then try the same method with a chain across his nose or through his mouth. When you are leading him make sure there is slack in the rope and if he tries to walk ahead of you immediately back him up. He needs to learn to always keep the slack in the rope.


----------



## Simsar (20 July 2009)

Have seen this at a VERY well respected horse psychologist yard with a bargey horse, carry a whip with you and when he barges give him a hard crack below the knees, only needed it done a couple of times and then never did it again! Horse was not scared or hurt just learned very quickly about his space and yours. Apparently the lead mare would do the same(with her legs) in a heard if he pushed into her space. It's all about respect and boundries! Hope this helps and I don't get linched for saying to hit your horse ;-)


----------



## K27 (20 July 2009)

I'd use a chifney with a chain leadrope looped and clipped back on itself / or you could use a controller bridle (an iron ring that goes around the nose to apply pressure)/ or a chain accross the nose.


----------



## dwi (21 July 2009)

D had a pressure halter and stopped respecting it. She's lead in a  pelham fitted onto a chifney strap now and we have no problems with manners.


----------



## Gooby (21 July 2009)

leadrope with a chain across the nose. Only think that my lad took any notice off. Lead perfectly after about a week but i kept it on just to give myself some reassurance


----------



## HollyP (22 July 2009)

if you are using a pressure halter you need to keep up the groundwork....dont think people value working on the ground with their horses enough! really dont like the sound of strapping a horses nose down with chains...at the end of the day its a horse its FAR stronger than a person, i think you just need to build up some respect. having said that i used to wrap the lead rope round my horses nose and yes it work but the horse was very tense and restricted....its much easier to lead them on a loose rein (once they respect you..and halter!) 

good luck


----------



## beanie_boo (23 July 2009)

i dont believe in using all the pressure halters.the only way to stop a bargy horse it to establish whos the boss.i just got my mare back form being on loan and weve never had a problem with her but now she flys through doors and gates and drags us along.
the ony way we did was similar to pirelli.we flicked the lead rope at he a few times and put a bridle on her for going in and out of stables and shes fine now.ive never needed to do this before but now she nows where she is in terms with whos boss and when we groom her the door stays open with her untied.she knows not to move unless we ask her too.
the only was is to be firm but fair


----------



## foo (23 July 2009)

i always use the dually, always works. with these you can work calmly without force and always get the results you need.


----------



## CBAnglo (23 July 2009)

When I got my 4 yr old, he was seriously bargy and would try to spin and kick you in the head when being turned out.  Previous owner let him get away with absolutely everything until she was too terrified to handle him so sold him on.

I always carried a long schooling whip when turning him out.  Before we went anywhere, I made him back up in the stable (to establish that I told him where to go) and then before I lead him out of the stable (never let him decide when to leave) I tapped him lightly on the shoulder with the whip so he knew I had it.  Then I would lead him out.  If he got bargy, he got rapped on the front legs with the whip.  Sometimes he needed a bit more than a tap.  Within 3 weeks he was leading out perfectly and coming to call in the field.

Like above poster said, it is all about establishing boundaries.  My horse is fine for me, but if handled by someone inexperienced can revert to previous ways because he knows there arent any boundaries.


----------



## spaniel (23 July 2009)

Personally I think the pressure halter is putting a sticky plaster on a raging wound.  The horse still wants to barge but cant.  Thats obviously making things safer but in the long run you want to teach a horse that barging isnt something to even consider.  In all honesty ive found a crack across the chest with a schooling whip stops them even trying it very quickly.

I will not put up with rude bargy horses either in the stable or being led and have had a number of big b*ggers over the years who have learned very fast that although Im only 5'4" I have a very sharp index finger which I am quite happy to deploy to a soft area if required.  I am now blessed with a horse who moves away or comes to me with just a point from me.

If you are continuing to have problems,  for your own safety wear a hat and lead with a lunge line so you can avoid flailing feet and can get a bit of distance between you and the horse if it does take off or barge through you.  It gives you a bit of time to plant yourself and bring the horse to a halt.


----------



## Couloir (10 August 2009)

Rather than paying for a pressure halter, loop your leadrope around your horse's nose (about 3 inches below the noseband of the headcollar), and pass it back through the noseband of your headcollar under the chin. We use this for racehorses who've been on box rest for months and decide that walking all over us is the best idea when they finally get to go on the walker! Always works! And chifneys won't stop barging, they help with rearers or bolters..... 
good luck!


----------

